# Gilde gründen auf Allianz Seite auf dem Server  Lordaeron/Tichondrius



## Mike72 (30. Mai 2015)

Guten Tag,

 

Möchte auf dem Server Lordaeron/Tichondrius (Allianz Seite) eine neue Gilde zu gründen, Name soll -> Wachen der Allianz <- heissen, sollte noch frei sein (habe nachgeschaut).

 

Was habe ich genau vor ?

 

 

Nun es soll eine ruhige Gilde werden, das heisst keine Zwänge, einfach in Ruhe spielen können, wobei der Spaß an erster Stelle stehen soll. Später sollen dann Instanzen,Raids (besonders die alten) etc. zusammen bestritten werden.

 

 

Zusammen am Erfolg der Gilde arbeiten, das ist mein Vorhaben.

 

Was sollte man mitbringen ?

 

1. Gutes Benehmen, Guter Umgangston.

2. Hilfsbereitschaft (wobei man natürlich auch seine Ruhe haben wird) - Man sollte bereitschaft zeigen, wenn jemand Fragen hat oder Hilfe braucht etc.)

3. Aktiver Spieler sein (das bedeutet nicht nur 1-3 mal im Monat online sein).

 

 

Welche Spieler möchte ich ansprechen ?

 

1. Main Charakter sind gern gesehen (wobei es wahrscheinlich schwer sein wird jemanden schnell zu finden (finde es persöhlich besser wenn jemand mit einem Main Charakter in die Gilde kommt - der spielt dann den Charakter öfters und levelt auch schneller)).

2. Gerne gesehn sind neue Spieler, die erst angefangen haben, bzw. noch nicht lange dabei sind.

 

 

Also wenn *DU* ein Teil so einer Gilden Gemeinschaft sein willst :

 

- wo Spaß und Ruhe an erster Stelle stehn.

- *DU* mithelfen kannst die Gilde zum Erfolg zu führen (Instanzen,Raids,etc.)

 

 

Dann melde dich doch einfach hier

 

oder im Spiel bei -> *Redmoons* <-. auf dem Server Lordaeron/Tichondrius.

 

 

Später soll noch kommen wenn die Gilde läuft :

 

 

- Teamspeak 3

- Gilden Homepage


----------



## Tikume (30. Mai 2015)

Es klingt für mich ein bisschen so als wärst Du das einzige Mitglied bisher :>


----------



## Mike72 (30. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

 

Ja bis jetzt bin ich noch alleine


----------



## Mike72 (1. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

 

Bitte das Thema schliessen, hat sich erledigt 

 

closed


----------

